# My trip to Warsaw - Poland



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I was in Warsaw for 3 days in December as part of my round the world trip.
The first thing that surprised me was the lack of snow and the very mild temperature of 0 C which was very unusual for mid December

I arrived around 6am on a direct flight from Hanoi with LOT Polish Airlines which uses charter planes for some of its destinations. On this occasion it used a plane from the Ukrainian airline aerosvit. The flight in itself was nice and smooth as we arrived early and I had the whole row of seats to myself, however travelling on a very old plane there was no entertainment system so that kind of sucked as the flight was 10 hours long.

At the airport I got ripped off from the currency exchange lady as she gave me an exchange rate of $ 1 AUD = 2.5 Zloty when the official rate was 1 = 3.5 so I am pretty sure she ripped me off big time

I stayed in a lovely private apartment in the old town for a great price of 60 euros per night. The old town is the most beautiful part of Warsaw and I spent most of my time there, as you might all know Warsaw was completely destroyed during world war 2 so outside of the rebuilt old town there isn't much in terms of historic significance apart from a few palaces and park.


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town  by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr

the place where I stayed

Duval apartments by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town at night by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


An old tram in Warsaw by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Warsaw old town by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very beautiful and interesting photos from the old parts of Warsaw  Thanks for sharing, my friend and God speed on the rest of your world trip


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid new photos of Warsaw.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed; those photos from Warsaw are very nice :cheers:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Nice shots from Warsaw.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

No socrealism or commieblocks on your photos? I thought as a communist you like this stuff :dunno:

Anyway there are some more historic areas in Warsaw but they are not tourist oriented, some of them are quite gritty like Praga district: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863712


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Glad you had a good time and all the best on your world tour. As illuminat indicated there are other historic districts (ochota, mokotow, mid-town south/srodmiescie poludniowe, zoliborz and of course the parks - saski, krasinski, lazienki and wilanow) and pockets of old warsaw here and there (Grzybowska Square). nice to see an interior of one of these rebuilt kamienice on the stary rynek, can I ask what address the apartment was under? thanks :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Iluminat said:


> No socrealism or commieblocks on your photos? I thought as a communist you like this stuff :dunno:
> 
> Anyway there are some more historic areas in Warsaw but they are not tourist oriented, some of them are quite gritty like Praga district: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863712


I did walk to the Praga district one afternoon, but once I got there I saw that there was a lot of construction/demolition going on so I just had lunch and walked back to the old town

I was only in Warsaw for 2 days so I didn't have a lot of time to visit more place.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

hellospank25 said:


> I did walk to the Praga district one afternoon, but once I got there I saw that there was a lot of construction/demolition going on so I just had lunch and walked back to the old town
> 
> I was only in Warsaw for 2 days so I didn't have a lot of time to visit more place.


There's much more in Warsaw then the old town  but I hope you enjoyed the stay :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Your pics are quite artistic. Very nice. I was in Warsaw this summer and I enjoyed the vibe of the city. I hope you went on the Royal Route, which is one of the nicest streets in Europe. And I hope you visited the famous park in Warsaw  But I understand, you only had 2 days. By the way, was it hard scoring a room for 60 euros a night in the Old Town? Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Great u liked it here. But next time do never exchange currency at the airport, they are all jerks and rip you always off. they know - every one coming needs cash, so they do whatever they want. All you need it's just few dollars to exchange there - to get the ticket to the city center or pay for the cab - here in town at every exchange point you will be served fair - no rips off.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> Glad you had a good time and all the best on your world tour. As illuminat indicated there are other historic districts (ochota, mokotow, mid-town south/srodmiescie poludniowe, zoliborz and of course the parks - saski, krasinski, lazienki and wilanow) and pockets of old warsaw here and there (Grzybowska Square). nice to see an interior of one of these rebuilt kamienice on the stary rynek, can I ask what address the apartment was under? thanks :cheers:


The address of the place where I stayed is Nowomiejska 10 :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

rychlik said:


> Your pics are quite artistic. Very nice. I was in Warsaw this summer and I enjoyed the vibe of the city. I hope you went on the Royal Route, which is one of the nicest streets in Europe. And I hope you visited the famous park in Warsaw  But I understand, you only had 2 days. By the way, was it hard scoring a room for 60 euros a night in the Old Town? Sounds like a great deal.


Oh it wasn't hard getting a room for that price since most people usually don't know that up until the 18-19 December it is still considered low season so there are not many tourists around yet


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> Great u liked it here. But next time do never exchange currency at the airport, they are all jerks and rip you always off. they know - every one coming needs cash, so they do whatever they want. All you need it's just few dollars to exchange there - to get the ticket to the city center or pay for the cab - here in town at every exchange point you will be served fair - no rips off.


Oh don't worry, I kept the receipt from that transaction which has the name of the bitch who ripped me off and the name of the company so once I upload that on trip advisor their days are counted :lol:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Warsaw street scene by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Palace of culture by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


Hot wine stall by Piero Damiani (back home), on Flickr


----------



## Kac_r (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice photos. . Thx for sharing.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

hellospank25 said:


> The address of the place where I stayed is Nowomiejska 10 :cheers:


Lucky you, you had the privilege of staying in one of the few original kamienice in the old town that survived wwII virtually intact. the building is from 1508, it underwent changes and additions over the years, the interior is original from the 17th century.:cheers:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice and interesting place


----------



## NoOffenseBut... (Jan 7, 2012)

Excellent pictures *Piero*. I hope you can post some more.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Amazing city. Amazing pix. Thanx!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool photos!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

That last pic is quite nice. Has a great atmosphere. It's hardly ever photographed


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Wonderful looking city!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw at sunset by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw Royal Castle by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw Royal Castle by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw royal castle by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw Royal Castle by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Urban decay in Warsaw by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Urban decay in Warsaw by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Urban decay in Warsaw by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Untitled by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Palace of culture by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Warsaw street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Castle square in Warsaw by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots, I like the Warsaw old town photos....:cheers:


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

I love your photos! You're such tallented!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ Thanks


Warsaw skyline by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Warsaw street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw Royal Castle by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

hellospank25 said:


> Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


This one's amazing! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Sparky, I have to say I think those are the finest pics you have taken to date! Your style has really progressed beautifully! :cheers:


----------

